# Adding a tachometer



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi guys, I’m waiting for NASCAR to start and I thought of a question. Do any one know if there is a 12V proof meter ? I don’t have a cable hook up on my governor


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jerry,

I doubt there is a 12V proof meter kit for an 8N. You could buy a used governor with a cable drive receptacle and hook it up conventionally.


----------



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

Good morning Harvey..... Thanks for your feedback, I sort of thought that was going to be how it was going to be! I have two governors in my goodie box, I might be able to trade for the one I need. I had a thought, to buy a 4 cylinder auto tachometer and use that. Jerry


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Why do you need a tach?
I have 3 later Fords that the tachs don't work.
The only time I care about rpms is when I'm running a mower which you want to spin "about" 540 rpm.
But even that 540 is not a magic number.
It is just a guide. I just run the tractor about 3/4 throttle when mowing and all is well.


----------



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

Good morning.......
You are right, I don’t need a tach. The only reason I want to fill a hole on my dashboard. I have used the tractor for the last 30 years with out it. I been doing a clean up, paint, some new bolts and the like. I was sanding the dash panel before painting and the hole call my name to do something. I think I’ll weld it up and call it done. Jerry


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Jerry Socall said:


> Good morning.......
> You are right, I don’t need a tach. The only reason I want to fill a hole on my dashboard. I have used the tractor for the last 30 years with out it. I been doing a clean up, paint, some new bolts and the like. I was sanding the dash panel before painting and the hole call my name to do something. I think I’ll weld it up and call it done. Jerry


Have you thought about a digital tach/hour meter like people run on lawnmowers? You can program it to run on a 4-cyl, 4 stroke. You just wrap the signal wire around a spark plug lead. They're dirt cheap.... Here's one for less than $12. It also functions as an hour meter. They are about the size of a Zippo lighter. Fabricate a backing plate if it doesn't cover the hole, shoot a little more paint, and you're in business

Digital Tach/Hour Meter


----------



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

Good Afternoon Mr Driver, That idea is a good one! I would have come up that on my own. I will look into it. I finished sanding my dash today welded the hole shut ground the weld.
Thanks for the suggestion, Jerry


----------

